# Splash screen how to...

## dE_logics

 *Quote:*   

> splash_manager --theme=gentoo --cmd=set --tty=1
> 
> Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0
> 
> /usr/bin/splash_manager: line 945: splash_util.static: command not found
> ...

 

From my .config - 

```
CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set
```

In the kernel options video=radeonfb:1280x800-32@60 OR video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60 does not help.

Any ideas? 

x86_64

----------

## zlomek

Hi, my english is not good. 

First do framebuffer from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer

next this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash and everything will be ok.

I use uvesa.

I have lilo: 

```
image=/boot/buffer

        label=buffer

#        read-only

        root=/dev/sda2

        append="video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1680x1050-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1"

        read-only

        initrd=/boot/fbsplash-natural_gentoo-1680x1050

```

```
zlomekt61p ~ # grep '^CONFIG_FB' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

cu

----------

## dE_logics

Now it says 

"Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device."

Using vesafb

----------

## zlomek

Do you have it * in kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y 

 

if you have not must unchecked  options  *Quote:*   

> Enable Tile Blitting Support 

  and now you can chacked 

```
Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

 from 

```
Console display driver support  --->
```

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you enable the fbcondecor USE-flag, png and truetype. 

 

Did you first framebuffer?

Used  *Quote:*   

> uvesafb

 

show

```
grep '^CONFIG_FB' /usr/src/linux/.config

```

This can help https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804034-highlight-fbcondecor+control+device.html

----------

## dE_logics

```
CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y 
```

Where is this option?...I know it's in there (it comes out in the search results) but where?

----------

## zlomek

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y 
> ```
> ...

 

```
Device Drivers  --->

         Input Device Support --->

                  <*> Event Interface

Device Drivers  --->

         Graphics support  --->

                  <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                           [*]   Enable firmware EDID

                           -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

 DISABLE THIS:)     -------------------------------------------->                  [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support

                           <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

Device Drivers  --->

         Graphics support  --->

                   Console display driver support  --->

                           [*] VGA text console

                           [ ]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

                           <*> Framebuffer Console support

                           [*]   Map the console to the primary display device

                           [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

THEN U CAN ENABLE THIS:)     ----------------------------------------------------------> [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

                           [ ] Select compiled-in fonts[/b]

                   [ ] Bootup logo  ---> 
```

----------

## dE_logics

Thanks man...it worked.

Now only if I can make the same work with radeonfb...

----------

## dE_logics

But the splash doesn't start on boot...

I've made the initrd image. Here are the reverent lines - 

```
kernel /boot/fb root=/dev/sda10 video=vesafb:mtrr:3 ywrap vga=803 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo,console=tty1

initrd /boot/splash
```

Only the resolution of the screen changes but the splash doesn't come...

----------

## zlomek

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> But the splash doesn't start on boot...
> 
> I've made the initrd image. Here are the reverent lines - 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

may be  *Quote:*   

> rc-update add fbcondecor boot

 

----------

## dE_logics

 *zlomek wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   But the splash doesn't start on boot...
> 
> I've made the initrd image. Here are the reverent lines - 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, that did not help. It's only useful when you're shutting down.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, got the bug. It should have been - 

```
kernel /boot/fb root=/dev/sda10 video=vesafb:mtrr:3 ywrap vga=803 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 
```

Notice there's no comma before the console.

Also I cannot reboot the system after this...its says another instance of some process is running...I need to kill that first.

"It looks like there's another instance of the splash daemon running"

----------

## zlomek

I don't know 

```
rc-update del fbcondecor boot
```

----------

## dE_logics

Oh...I added it to the default runlevel instead of boot...

----------

## dE_logics

No man, that too doesnt help.

Actually there's a bug on this...I'm trying to reopen it.

----------

## Killerchronic

Thanks for the updated info, i too followed the wiki but it seems there are a few parts not up to date with current kernels. Using this i managed to get it up and running.

It also seems the problem with being unable to reboot has been fixed.

----------

## idella4

dE_logics

```

title genny 2.6.30-gentoo fbsplash-livecd-2007.0 (on /dev/sda6)

    root (hd0,5)

    kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 ro real_real_root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

    initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

```

One letter difference.  The letter u.  Try uvesafb

----------

